# Very Concerned about the eating pattern



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi again.
Good news and bad. Brillo is starting to come out of his little ball and explore. He seems to like to be out and about at 5-630 am, and even let me cuddle and pet him this morning! I call this progress!

The bad news to which I am very concerned is that he will not eat anything. I've tried different kibble his previous owner gave me the chicken soup (kitten) food and he won't eat any of it. With that she mixed in a dry hedgie food... I've done her mix and he won't eat. I also got him a new food to test ... it is the newmans own organic adult cat food. I had it recommended to me and thought it would be a great option.. sadly he does not eat this either. Meal worms are not interesting to him either... 

So what foods does anyone recommend? Wet or dry? I've also heard baby food was an option-- if so what types? and finally how should I serve the options to him?

Thank you so so so much!! Brillo thanks you too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you counting the kibble out that you put into the bowl? I hardly think a hedgehog is going to starve itself willingly, if you are certain your hedgehog has not eaten I would seek a vet with hedgehog experience immediately.

Is your hedgehog less active or showing signs of lethargy? The temp might be too high or something as well.

Overall if you have had your hedgehog a few days and can confirm he has not eaten you will probably want to seek out a vet to find out why this is happening.

If its a baby sometimes it takes awhile for them to understand what meal worms and crickets are so thats not a big deal some don't really eat them and most cannot get enough of them.


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

He is a one year old... I've counted in his bowl. I give him 20 pieces of his regular type and five of the new type I am introducing to him. I always count it out the next day and he doesn't eat one piece.
Is it possible that it is stress?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't say for certain but it is always possible.

Is your hedgehog at all active and alert? I would presume if he hasn't eaten anything he would begin to become weaker.

I would assume he is at least drinking.

Are his teeth okay? I know dental can be an issue for hedgehogs, at this point at minimum I would moisten/crush his food or blend it and attempt to syringe feed your hedgehog and keep trying to see if he'll eat kibble.

Stress can cause a lot of things even lack of appetite I suppose, but I can't say for certain at all, my main concern would be ensuring he is getting some nutrients.


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

I have not seen him drink BUT! he does run like CRAZY on his wheel all of the time.

I have a syringe that I can use for feeding... my only question for that is how can I attempt that when he is in spikey ball form?

Will it harm him if I pry him out of there?


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello to you and Brillo! 

To answer your question, totally possible that it is stress. That being said, he should definitely not go too long without eating. As TWCOGAR said, an animal won't starve itself on purpose, so we'd need to consider possibility of him being ill (though, I hope it's just stress).

I have heard that some hedgies, upon arriving in a new home, go on a short hunger strike while they're adjusting to the new environment. Maybe that's what it is. 

IMPORTANT: How long has it been now without food? How many days/hours?

Finally, a few other questions to help us get a better idea of the situation:

1. Is it completely dark at night where he is? Some hedgies are very sensitive to even the least bit of light at night, like from a streetlight shining in through the window. 

2. What's the temperature in his cage?

3. This may be an obvious one, but do you just offer him food while you have him out for play, or do you leave the kibble in his bowl overnight? 

I think it may be best to hold off on introducing new foods. At least for the first few weeks. So, just leave only his old mix/food in the bowl, to let him adjust. As for baby food, I wouldn't know a successful method, as Misha refuses to eat any :lol: However, I slowly got him eating mealwoms by cutting a mealworm in half (yuck, I know, but bear with me), putting it on a plastic spoon, and putting it almost right up to his mouth. The cut-in-half mealworms were more juice and so he was more interested than in the whole ones, initially. Maybe try that?

Keep us updated! Hopefully Brillo starts eating soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

To answer the syringe question scruffing can help with that as typically they won't go into a full ball form and you want to try to syringe the food from the side of their mouth and god slow


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He needs to be syringe fed. If he is in a quilly ball, try very carefully wiggling the syringe in and squeeze out a tiny amount. With luck, he will get a smell and try a taste. You will need to be very patient and quiet so he will relax enough to maybe uncurl.

Put kibble in his bed. Often if they won't eat from their dish, they will eat in bed. Give him some of all types of kibble you are trying and count what you put in his bed. 

He needs to get some food into him because FLD can start after a couple of days of not eating. Once they stop eating, they start to feel yucky which makes them less interested in eating. 

Most hedgehogs love Royal Canin Baby Cat. It is small hedgehog friendly sized pieces and being higher in fat it is yummy. Try some of it too.


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

"IMPORTANT: How long has it been now without food? How many days/hours?
IT HAS BEEN 4 DAYS..

Finally, a few other questions to help us get a better idea of the situation:

1. Is it completely dark at night where he is? Some hedgies are very sensitive to even the least bit of light at night, like from a streetlight shining in through the window. 
I BLOCK OUT MY BEDROOM WINDOWS SO NO LIGHT GETS IN, (I KNOW IT SEEMS ODD, BUT I AM A LIGHT SLEEPER)

2. What's the temperature in his cage?
THE TEMPERATURE IS AROUND 75ISH

3. This may be an obvious one, but do you just offer him food while you have him out for play, or do you leave the kibble in his bowl overnight? 
FOOD IS ALWAYS IN HIS BOWL AND WHEN I TAKE HIM OUT.

I think it may be best to hold off on introducing new foods. At least for the first few weeks. So, just leave only his old mix/food in the bowl, to let him adjust. As for baby food, I wouldn't know a successful method, as Misha refuses to eat any :lol: However, I slowly got him eating mealwoms by cutting a mealworm in half (yuck, I know, but bear with me), putting it on a plastic spoon, and putting it almost right up to his mouth. The cut-in-half mealworms were more juice and so he was more interested than in the whole ones, initially. Maybe try that?
I WILL TRY HAVING THE MEALWORMS CUT IN HALF (OR MAKING MY DEAR BOYFRIEND CUT THEM! HAHA)

Keep us updated! Hopefully Brillo starts eating soon."
SORRY FOR THE CAPS I JUST THOUGHT THIS WAS THE EASIEST WAY..


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> To answer the syringe question scruffing can help with that as typically they won't go into a full ball form and you want to try to syringe the food from the side of their mouth and god slow


Okay that makes sense! Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

Nancy said:


> He needs to be syringe fed. If he is in a quilly ball, try very carefully wiggling the syringe in and squeeze out a tiny amount. With luck, he will get a smell and try a taste. You will need to be very patient and quiet so he will relax enough to maybe uncurl.
> 
> Put kibble in his bed. Often if they won't eat from their dish, they will eat in bed. Give him some of all types of kibble you are trying and count what you put in his bed.
> 
> ...


Okay! Should I use his normal food the woman gave me (ground up/moistened) or try a wet food in the syringe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

crayolakay said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > He needs to be syringe fed. If he is in a quilly ball, try very carefully wiggling the syringe in and squeeze out a tiny amount. With luck, he will get a smell and try a taste. You will need to be very patient and quiet so he will relax enough to maybe uncurl.
> ...


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

So syringe feed with his regular kitten kibble. Should I do the same with water? I do not want him to get hurt more... but I do not want him dehydrated either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

crayolakay said:


> So syringe feed with his regular kitten kibble. Should I do the same with water? I do not want him to get hurt more... but I do not want him dehydrated either.


If you think he is dehydrated yes, the best way to check is pinch some belly skin if you can and if it falls into place immediately your hedgehog is fine if not extra fluids will be helpful


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

You can also cut some wet cat food with water, so he gets nutrients and hydration at the same time (and, it thins out the cat food, making it much easier to syringe).

Juuuust in case this continues or he starts feeling unwell, do you have a hedgehog-knowledgeable vet lined up, somewhere nearby?


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

That is a very helpful trick! thank you!


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

moothecow said:


> You can also cut some wet cat food with water, so he gets nutrients and hydration at the same time (and, it thins out the cat food, making it much easier to syringe).
> 
> Juuuust in case this continues or he starts feeling unwell, do you have a hedgehog-knowledgeable vet lined up, somewhere nearby?


I do have one about 30-40 minutes away (It takes me 30 minutes to get anywhere unfortunately.)


----------

